# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  whatsApp web يتيح لك الاتصال من جهازك الكومبيوتر

## دالـيا

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *تحميل الاصدار الاخير من واتس اب وتعرف على خاصية واتس اب ويب  
اعضائنا وزوارنا الكرام انهارده هعرفكم على خاصية جديدة تمكنا من فتح الواتس اب
على جهازك الكمبيوتر
نبدأ على بركة الله   WhatsApp Messenger* **      *  تحميل التطبيق
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الان نتعرف سويا مع كيفية استعمال الخاصية :     1-  افتح web.whatsapp.com على جهاز الكمبيوتر.   2-    افتح واتساب على هاتفك. 
        بالنسبة إلى أجهزة أندرويد، نوكيا S60 وويندوز فون:  اذهب إلى القائمة > واتساب ويب.  
        بالنسبة إلى أجهزة أي فون:  اذهب إلى الإعدادات > واتساب ويب.  
        بالنسبة إلى أجهزة بلاك بيري: اذهب إلى الدردشات > القائمة > واتساب ويب.  
        بالنسبة إلى أجهزة بلاك بيري ظ،ظ :  اسحب للأسفل من أعلى الشاشة > واتساب ويب. 
بالنسبة إلى أجهزة نوكيا S40: اسحب للأعلى من أدنى الشاشة > واتساب ويب.       امسح الرمز المربّع QR Code الذي تراه على شاشة الكمبيوتر 
من خلال واتساب على هاتفك.  
في هاتفك اذهب إلى واتساب ويب للإطلاع على أجهزة الكمبيوتر 
حيث استُعمِل واتساب ويب
 أو للخروج من جولة في واتساب ويب.   * ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * كما يمكنك تحميل متجر موبوماركت على هاتفك
وتحميل ما يروق لك من تطبيقات والعاب من موقعه الرسمى* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *
اخر حدث نود التنبيه عليه مسابقة مطورى تطبيقات الاندرويد المنظمة من قبل متجر موبوماركت لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
اعلن الموقع الرسمى لمتجر تطبيقات موبوماركت عن
 اكبر مسابقة لمطورى تطبيقات والعاب الاندرويد    * *وفى هذا السياق تم توضيح الاتى :*   مسابقة المطورين من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] هي فرصة ممتازة لكل مطوري تطبيقات الهواتف  العالم العربي 
لكي يجدوا شركاء جدد وحلول مبتكرة تمكنهم من إيصال تطبيقاتهم  لقطاع أكبر من الجمهور،       يمكنك معرفة مزيد من التفاصيل من خلال موقع الرسمى للمسابقة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## max_11

الله يسعدك ع هالطرح المميز
وكثر الله من امثالك
تحياتي لك..

----------


## rachid1a

جزاكم الله خير ...  ..

----------


## shkry88

روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## jak elmazztol

mecii

----------

